# Beste dual klasse für Bewahrer



## Zulhel (19. November 2009)

hiho buffed community ich hab angefangen einen Bewahrer zu spielen aber hab leider keinen plan was für den die beste dual klasse ist ´da wollt ich mal fragen was ihr denkt was die beste dualklasse ist


----------



## Megabiker (19. November 2009)

also ich find Magier als sek gut wegen dem elite skill lvl 15
hab aber auch einen mit Schurke als sek aber die kombi muss ich noch testen ^.^


----------



## Shapar (19. November 2009)

Also ich für meine seite würde dir druide oder ne andere healer klasse empfehlen wenn du auf langes durchhalten im kampf hofst wenn du eher der typ bist der draufhaut dann würde ch bewahrer/ritter oder schurke nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dromar88 (19. November 2009)

Schurke geht auf jeden Fall ab solange man noch keine 2H Waffen tragen kann. Ich werde jetzt erst mit lvl 35 auf 2H Schwert umsteigen.

Die Eliteskills sind auf jden Fall lohnenswert, da Dornenranke einer der stärksten Spells ist und man diesen durch den Schurken noch verstärkt. Der Achillesfersenschlag ist auch sehr gut und kostet vor allem Energie statt dem kostbaren Mana.


----------



## MrBlaki (20. November 2009)

Also muss auch mal was dazu sagen ^^
Ich spiele einen Bewahrer auf lvl 43 mit der Sekundärklasse Druide, naja Druide ist nicht wirklich zu empfehlen ich rate dir den Priester zu nehmen da die Skills die du durch den Duride für deinen Bewahrer bekommst einfach zu schwach sind ^^

Ansonsten @Shapar Bewahrer/Ritter ist nicht möglich da der Ritter nur den Menschen zur Wahl steht ^^


----------



## healyeah666 (20. November 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Also muss auch mal was dazu sagen ^^
> Ich spiele einen Bewahrer auf lvl 43 mit der Sekundärklasse Druide, naja Druide ist nicht wirklich zu empfehlen ich rate dir den Priester zu nehmen da die Skills die du durch den Duride für deinen Bewahrer bekommst einfach zu schwach sind ^^
> 
> Ansonsten @Shapar Bewahrer/Ritter ist nicht möglich da der Ritter nur den Menschen zur Wahl steht ^^




Bewahrer/Priester doch auch net oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Vikimaster92 (23. November 2009)

also wer von den RoM Spielern hier schon mal einen WoW-Jäger gespielt hat kann ich nur Bewahrer/Kundschafter empfehlen. Das einzige Problem was ich aber erst leider zu spät gemerkt hab war, dass Kundschafter nur leder und Stoff tragen kann und Bewahrer Kette, leder und stoff. Aber wer den Bewahrer als Primary spielen will auf lvl 55 ist dass kein problem.
die elite-fähigkeiten sind sehr praktisch, weil sie teils dass pet unterstützen, teils auch die Kundschafter dmg erhöhen.
Kann ich für alle Ehemaligen WoW-Jäger und Solo-spieler empfehlen.


----------



## jeef (23. November 2009)

Zulhel schrieb:


> hiho buffed community ich hab angefangen einen Bewahrer zu spielen aber hab leider keinen plan was für den die beste dual klasse ist ´da wollt ich mal fragen was ihr denkt was die beste dualklasse ist



Lasst doch mal diese "Was ist das beste!" Zeug....
langsam wollte doch mal bei jeden Pappenheimer angekommen das es das nicht gibt in keinem Game!


----------

